# Morpheus



## Yanala (2. November 2001)

Ich hab da mal ein Prob wobei alle Anfangen werden zu lachen!
Kann mir mal einer erklären, wie ich bei Morpheus den Film finde den ich suche? 


-Yanala


----------



## AleX (2. November 2001)

halt videos markieren und den namen eingeben.
Naja, und noch auf suchen klicken.


----------



## Moartel (3. November 2001)

Vergiss den Mist.
http://www.edonkey2000.com
Dann brauchst du so was nimmer.


----------



## Robert Fischer (26. November 2001)

edonkey ist doch lahm, an morpheus kommt nichts ran.


----------



## wo0zy (26. November 2001)

also ich stimmo hottemp zu!!

aber leider will mein morpheus nichmehr!!

immer wenn ich es starte beendet es sich automatisch!!! kann es mit winXP zusammenliegen??


----------



## Robert Fischer (26. November 2001)

würde ich schon sagen, denn ich weiss nicht ob es von morpheus überhaupt eine für xp optimierte version gibt. bei läuft es nämlich problemlos und äusserst schnell.


----------



## foxx21 (26. November 2001)

he, ;-) 

hab winXP Prof.

und Morpheus läuft >PERFEKT<

so on,

greez


----------



## wo0zy (26. November 2001)

hmm...ich acuh!! habs auch schon paar mal neuinstalliert, geht aber trotzdem nich!!


----------



## foxx21 (26. November 2001)

bei mir funzen dafür ein paar spiele nicht, wie --> GTA2 oder HL,


----------



## Psyclic (26. November 2001)

morpheus is müll.... da findste an filmen hauptsächlich englische filme...dazu noch mit scheiss quali.
Der findet noch nichma son bekanntes animatiosnsprogramm 6...was ich bei edonkey nach 2 sekunden gefunden hab


----------



## Railman (28. Dezember 2001)

> edonkey ist doch lahm, an morpheus kommt nichts ran.



E-Donkey und larm ???

´Lad dir mal die ganz neue Test version runter, die ist super schnell !!!

P.S.

Die anderen versionen sind echt larm.


----------



## Robert Fischer (29. Dezember 2001)

ok, hab jetzt auch edonkey. hast recht mittlerweile haben beide programme ihre vorzüge.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (29. Dezember 2001)

*moved*

leute was hat das in programmieren zu suchen??


----------



## Psyclic (29. Dezember 2001)

oh da hat sich wohl jemand vertan...
na egal nochma zu edonkey....es ist n p2p system da isses scheiss egal welche version man hat da der speed vom anderen client abhängig ist


----------



## Azrael666 (29. Dezember 2001)

Morpheus finde ich auch kacke......und will man sich dort nen Film saugen, dann kackt das meistens ab!
Argh......!!
Auch egal;-)
Muss man halt selber die DVD rippen........

Greetz Azrael


----------

